# Meet Batman: Angora Black Solid ferret available for breeding!!!



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Animals are not allowed to be advertised for stud on this forum, I've altered your post for this reason.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Can i ask why do you want this to happen there are so many ferrets needing homes.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As you've been told already, advertising an animal for stud (ie, having sex & offsprings) isn't allowed on the forum, it's got nothing to with money.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just to clarify, the forum doesn't allow advertising for stud any animal even if money does not exchange hands


----------

